# Motta Tamper



## Stan Stalinson (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm thinking of purchasing this 58.4mm Motta tamper:

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/tampers/products/motta-competition-58-4mm-flat-bottom-wood-tamper

I was wondering if anyone has used their brand of tampers before and whether or not they are high quality?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Stan Stalinson said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing this 58.4mm Motta tamper:
> 
> https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/tampers/products/motta-competition-58-4mm-flat-bottom-wood-tamper
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used their brand of tampers before and whether or not they are high quality?


 Yeah loads of people have, it's kind of the go-to brand for tampers and distributors when you start out. Decent price, good quality product. I have the 53mm one.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> Yeah loads of people have, it's kind of the go-to brand for tampers and distributors when you start out. Decent price, good quality product. I have the 53mm one.


 Agreed. The 58 I have is well made.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Excellent quality to price ratio in my opinion which is why I choose to stock them. You will never need another tamper unless you fancy something different cosmetically.

David


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have a Motta tamper, distributor and knock box. They are all great quality.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------

